

Learn a Language in a Custom Tailored VR Experience by Christmas - tonydiv
https://learnimmersive.wufoo.com/forms/immerse-yourself-in-a-vr-simulation-by-xmas/

======
tonydiv
Hey guys (TC here),

As the holidays come up, I'm sure many of you might be around friends or
family who don't speak your native language (my girlfriend's entire family
speaks Spanish instead of English and it's tough for me to keep up).

If you're in the same boat as me, and want some highly relevant/intensive
practice, I will simulate your upcoming situation for you in VR. Provide me
some details/photos, and I'll send you a short game where you need to speak
your way through the simulation.

Each experience will take me about a day or two to create (I'm using some
advanced speech recognition software), so I'm just asking for $5 per
experience. Hopefully this is helpful!

